# What-to-shop-for when-you-miss-the-Nationals list:



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay so here's my awesome, *"Cry-in-your-champagne, What-to-shop-for when-you-miss-the-Nationals" list*:

1. Pet stroller - big heavy one like a Jeep but the wheel turns. $165 includes shipping.
2. Madan brush, CC detangling comb, bottle adapter - $70
3. Steps for the bed for Buddy (he can't jump up but can get down) - $100 (I'll get photos but it's so neat. They are those cool cots made out of super sturdy PVC pipe. I got the narrow configuration where they are no more than 18"-24" wide. You can change the covers for $22 and if you ever want to just use them as cots, you cut the legs off to the same length)
4. Breeder starter library - $146 www.amazon.com 
5. Orlandi/Hutch Seminar - $175 + room & dinners
6. Myra seminar (about $150 + expenses, I may have a roommate for this. The one next weekend got canceled but should come back soon)
7. Grooming table top for the stroller - $36 (Elaine let me borrow her smaller one since it fits mine perfectly and she needed her larger one. But you can get from Tiger's at the shows or order from the Wonder Wheelie cart people.)
8. New business cards, calendars for next year $35
9. Walkie talkies for the girls for shows (especially if cell phone coverage is spotty) got three handsets for $49 at Target
10. Firefly cell phones (designed for kids) plays music and video - $49 each and is compatible with my t-Mobile service
11. Starter set AKC brand dog agility equipment - on sale at ToysrUs for $24 each as opposed to $75 each (thanks Amanda!)
12. Replenish grooming supplies ($100)
13. Edemco Stand Dryer $189
14. Pet Edge shopping splurge $89
15. Toys, treats, food stock up + Doggy Dooley septic system $100
16. Show expenses for Grass Valley CA shows
17. Meet your favorite Havanese national winner at the airport with balloons, flowers and confetti
 18. Pet screen door (see post here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3148&page=4&highlight=door)
19. Completely furnished my new backyard including a gardener.

What more could a girl want? Oh yea, a new camera, but I'll have to check the budget and find out what you all spent first to justify it. Plus I really want a Nintendo Wii for the girls for Christmas...but I have to wait for Target to get them in stock again. Oh and finally, I want that darling Havanese statue that I posted in the 'living Havanese wall art" thread. But at $125, that's an extravagance.

I'm sure there are a few other things plus there's the boring stuff like dental work, car registration and bills, bills, bills.

I'm really sorry to have missed the Nationals, but hey, Romeo took winners dog and got points this weekend and I got to experience everything vicariously through the Forum.

Let me know if you want any of the links (but don't tell me I spent more than you at the Nationals. LOL)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Great list!
They had Madan brushes at the National (I got one a green one for Brooklyn)
and they also had water bottle adaptors that fit Desani (sp?) water bottles.
Darn, you should have let me know they were on your list and I would have grabbed them for you!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I missed Nationals also so tell me more about the stroller.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

tell me more about the water bottle adapter


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Lisa, talk to Rafe before you buy a grooming table top for the stroller. He made one for their stroller and it is wonderful. Looked very easy to do too. That will save some money that you can use to come visit me from time to time!!!! That is as long as you don't discuss on this forum or anywhere else how dirty my house is!!! 

I will post pictures of the items listed in #17 of your list. I took them last night after we got home, but just have not had time to download them.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness guys, don't egg me on. I've had such a ball shopping once I learned I wouldn't make it to the Nationals.

Ok, to answer the first question. the stroller came from www.Mightypets.com. Being in California, they had to charge me tax, but because a Michigan internet retailer was offering them for $165 + free shipping, mightypets called me the day I'd started but not finished my order and checked with the manager and price matched the Michigan store. And their customer service is awesome. Here's a link to their website: http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1600. The trick is to put in all your info for your order with the exception of your credit card number. They'll follow up and you just tell them you need to price match the Michigan retailer by a few dollars.








Red of course in honor of Mr. Romeo (to match his Madan brush)

And I made the rounds of shows this weekend talking to vendors and there is a possibility that Cherrybrook will start carrying the Madan brushes. You can order them online at www.pawsmarkonline.com. The water bottle adaptors are there too. The take a Lixit style valve and size it to fit the long neck plastic soda or water bottles. And they have a clasp and a clamp that fit to both crates and even can bungee cord on to the stroller hardware. They are very inexpensive.

One sided are $10.99 and two-sided are $13.99. Although I do have to admit that I placed an order with my girlfriend who's attending the Maltese nationals next week for another Madan brush and three more small bottle adaptors, not available on [URL="http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?keywords=bottle"]http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?keywords=bottle. [/URL] I'm soooooo bad. LOL

Kathy, I got the best deal of all on grooming table top, free from Elaine. LOL But what you do is take PVC pipe cut to match the size of the cup holders and use them as extensions to fit the crate topper grooming tables. Someone told Elaine this weekend to patent her idea. It's so convenient not to have to lug a grooming table to all the shows.

Oh and I did forget one item - a 10'x10' pop-up tent with wheeled bag for the all-day outside shows. I've had them on my wish list for years and the cheapest I'd ever found them is $99. Walked into a grocery outlet discount store last week and found them for $29. Don't even get me started on the story of how I got my car dents repaired for less than the cost of my deductible. I swear, ever since Kathy told me to "cut bait and move up here", I've been blessed by a band of angels. Hugs girl to both you and Elaine. I should have done this years ago.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, you sure know how to shop!!!! But Quit so you can get your butt to Chicago next year!!! I bet you are going to have packages delivered everyday from here on out!

Jealous and waiting for my amex statement to come from National :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, everything is already here with the exception of the screen insert pet door and my library books. And I was such a good girl to pay cash, so no credit card bills for my "splurge".

By the way, every photo of either you or Dasher at the Nationals is fabulous. And someone looks like she's getting very skinny. You are one hot mamma girl!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

My kinda girl.......  


I got one of the Maden brushes (red also) a couple of weeks ago.... I really like!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHA Thanks Lisa. It it is the new fabulous show dog diet. Be so nervous you won't eat until you are done showing at like 3pm and then it is time for a cosmo  Oh as to all the great photos that is the problem. Now, I HAVE to buy them!!! I just received a few from a friend who was sitting ringside taking photos so I am happy for a few freebies too!

Wow- all your stuff already! Here I thought you were just putting your wish list together not completing it. But I bet you already have some items to add to a new one! Maybe after some of the forum people showcase pics of the Omar jewels, you will be able to add an item or two!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Madan Brushes and order status*

I learned something I didn't know about the Madan brushes. They are supposedly "finishing" brushes - that the aren't designed to get out mats and tangles. It hasn't been my experience at all, nor my girlfriend who shows and breeds Maltese. We did have to laugh at another exhibitor however. She's Japanese and sends a shopping list to her daughter who travels to Japan a few times a year. She thinks we're nuts to pay the prices we do. For example, the water bottle adapters are $1.50 U.S. over in Japan. Guess we'll all have to plan a major road trip to really save big on our next "spurges". LOL

Oh and I forgot, I ordered the PETICURE! It will be six to eight weeks before it gets here, but no more catching the coat when I use the dremel. eace:

Oh darn, I just checked my order for the Firefly multi-media phones - they only have one left and I need two...but they'll be back in stock soon. They are half off so I don't want to miss the sale. That will teach me to put up my order and not pay for it when I really, really want something. And to guarantee that Maya won't put me into bankruptcy with cell phone usage, I'm making the girls earn their talk time cards by doing their basic chores. 25-cents per job done daily. When she runs out of talk time the only phone numbers that will work are mine and 911. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, I've had my eye on that Omar jewelry for a long, long time. I adore the workmanship. But at $600 for those Havanese necklace drops, I think the girls' Christmas has to come first. But as soon as I get a real job again, watch out OMAR. And I'll share a secret, I'm saving my jewelry budget for a way future purchase...a best in show diamond, ruby and sapphire pendant. I want one in the worst way. I may never ever get there, but it's sure nice to dream.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lisa..

YOU Go, girl! LOL You know how to compensate for missing the nationals  That is something I would do! haha.

Sounds like you have a nice loot..I see some things on your list I'd love to have! But, hey..don't feel bad. Most of that stuff is totally necessary!

The jewelry is hard to resist when you see it in person, trust me!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Lisa, that's a great list. Lots of terrific stuff. 
I'd be divorced if I ever made such a list and DH saw it.....of course, I'd be dead broke too but that's another story. How do you do it? A rich uncle? Gold bars buried in your back yard? 
My next big purchase is a stroller. I finally got DH to see the wisdom in having one. I think adding the third dog to the mix did it. We can put the Havs in the stroller and walk the Sheltie and not have to keep track of three dogs on leashes.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

11. Starter set AKC brand dog agility equipment - on sale at ToysrUs for $24 each as opposed to $75 each (thanks Amanda!)


I want to know about this one, I looked on their site and didn't see anything.:ear:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Uh.. Lisa, you are my shopping hero. Can you adopt me so I can live with you and shop for havanese stuff?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa you are a bad influence!!!!!!!  I just decided since Posh didn't get to go to Nationals this year, and I was working a wedding that I had enough money to buy her some "show" products. Not only did I get my fancy martingale leash for her today in the mail, but I ended up buying these-
Chris Christensen - 27mm OBLONG PIN BRUSH

Chris Christensen - ALL FINE TAIL COMB,

DUBL DUCK - #11 B Groomer Shear - 6.5 Inch Curved with Round Tip

Eye Envy - Starter Kit for Dogs, 2 oz bottle of solution, 1/2 oz jar of application powder and a jar of dry non-woven application pads.

Pure Paws - Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo
Size: 16 oz

Coat Handler - Coat Handler Conditioner (dilutes 15:1), is world renowned for its superior results.
Select Size: 16 oz


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Now how do I hide the evidence you pro shoppers?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LISA!!!! did you really buy all that while everyone was at nationals? I am envious! IWAP!!! this time it means I want a peticure!!

But I was waiting to come to the end of your list and find a line like...

"spending time at home with your 3 furkids and 2 human kids"...PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> LISA!!!! did you really buy all that while everyone was at nationals? I am envious! IWAP!!! this time it means I want a peticure!!
> 
> But I was waiting to come to the end of your list and find a line like...
> 
> "spending time at home with your 3 furkids and 2 human kids"...PRICELESS!!!


ound:ound:ound:Oh goodness Missy, you just made me laugh big time. I told everyone how I was going to "spend" instead while I pouted having to stay home for the nationals. I can't find my calculator, but I think I'm close to what everyone spent for airfare, hotel room, reception, dinners and the goodies. I did splurge on a new crate for my car for taking the fur kids to shows. I'd used a small one for MeMe but had to steal poor Buddy's this weekend to take both Romeo and MeMe. Of course, I got a great deal - $50 including shipping for a 3 door crate. The way my car is configured, I need to be able to get them out of the top or the long side. The short front door side was such a hassle. Here's the link: http://www.valuecrate.com/kr2403.html#










The link for the agility equipment at toysrus is http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3009635 








And no Susan, I wish I had a rich uncle or sugar daddy. I got an unexpected sum in the mail from a former employer. It was a very welcome surprise the day after I moved in to our new house. It will help tremendously in recovering from our relocation costs of about $7,000. Double ouch let me tell you. We really scrimped and saved for months to come up with that much all at once.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy, the eye envy may or may not work. Your best bet is a remover from www.malteseonly.com. They have an eye stain liquid that is amazing. It smells like water but works like a charm. You apply with a special cotton pad that they ship, dry with a wash cloth and a few hours later, the stain is so light you wouldn't believe it. You apply twice a day until it's mostly gone. Then just maintain. It's $19.95 a bottle, plus shipping so it will set you back $24 - but it works. They ship super fast, mine came within three days and I'm on my second bottle. Nothing else is worth the money. I told the Cherrybrook vendor about it so they will check into carrying it. If you need the link, I'll find it. Here's the link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_details.php?category_id=60&item_id=154


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on Lisa- the sugar daddy sounds much more exciting! 

See the problem is I went to Nationals, tried to behave but I still want to shop!!! I still haven't received my dang peticure though!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nope Amanda - you'll be seeing that package sometime at the end of October. Which reminds me, did you buy the regular one or the Elite? I got the smaller Elite since I've only got three dogs. 

Hey, could you PM me so we can compare the cost of shipping your furniture in Pods vs a moving truck? I'd gotten so hosed on my deal, but have a friend relocating from another state and wanted to give her some good news info on pods if you have it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I ended up going the elite route too!

*MOVING *
Oh I will tell you I used ABF and their site is www.upack.com If anyone is moving cross country, 2 moves in 10 months, I might be the person to ask so I will just post it here  We ended up with $1700 from LA to SC for the pack and they were great about getting it to us right away so we could head up to Mich. They also have another system we used from Mich to SC that I think I prefer. They bring you a truck and you load your items. We couldn't do this with living on the mountains in LA. Then they block it off and use the rest of the truck for commercial moving. This way you pay for how much you use and if you use a lot, you have a lot of room. It is also taller and you can get more items in. We spent about the same amount and we had a ton more items! The downfall is you might have to wait a few extra days to get your items. However, I would do the later system since it is really hard to estimate how much room you will take up with furniture, etc. Oh I will tell you, we spent a lot more money moving than we originally estimated but it always happens!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I got an unexpected sum in the mail from a former employer.


That is a nice surpise. Great timing too. I love those kinds of surprises.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Amy, the eye envy may or may not work. Your best bet is a remover from www.malteseonly.com. They have an eye stain liquid that is amazing. It smells like water but works like a charm. You apply with a special cotton pad that they ship, dry with a wash cloth and a few hours later, the stain is so light you wouldn't believe it. You apply twice a day until it's mostly gone. Then just maintain. It's $19.95 a bottle, plus shipping so it will set you back $24 - but it works. They ship super fast, mine came within three days and I'm on my second bottle. Nothing else is worth the money. I told the Cherrybrook vendor about it so they will check into carrying it. If you need the link, I'll find it. Here's the link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_details.php?category_id=60&item_id=154


Thanks Lisa. I didn't really think the Eye Envy would really work anyway...just hoping that I could keep it a bit cleaner.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Here are the new dog steps*

After seeing everyone's beautiful and clever stairs they had for their pups, I really wanted to spoil Buddy. He can't jump onto the bed and is an absolute pest at night when he wants to up to sleep. Since the two show pups get all the good stuff, I finally broke down this weekend and spoiled him rotten. Besides, it's his third birthday Sunday and after a year, I guess he's here to stay.

Here are some small photos (photobucket is down or they'd be larger) Please ignore the rug stains, the previous tenant was a vet and had four dogs and cats and the stains are showing back up already. :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Okay, here's the shopping bill damage*

I found my caculator and ended up spending $939 for everything but the agility equipment, dryer and phones (still waiting to find the best deal and decide which way I want to go).

I guesstimated that a nationals trip would have cost me at least $900 for airfare, shared room and tickets to the events. Plus a small amount for meals but no bar bill or buying trinkets. So all in all, I did pretty good staying within budget and feeling better about not being able to make the nationals this year.


----------

